# Yard King? Murray? Is this 8/27 a good deal?



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a chance to possibly pick up this Yard King 8/27 for < $100. Looks to be in very rust free condition. The owner says the gas tank leaks a little. Thoughts? Does Murray make this? Can I still can a manual for this online? Appreciate all your thoughts.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

If it's all operational, I think it's worth a hundred. If the motor is bad these have adjustable engine mounts so just about anything will bolt up (like a $99 predator 212 if you don't mind pull start, not much more than a replacement fuel tank) The tank may just need a gasket or it could have freeze crack. The front ends are thin and cheaply made on these, the auger bend easily and the sheet metal is rust prone, but they perform adequately for cheap blowers. This model has been in production for many seasons and has been rebranded by nearly every consumer brand you can think of including John Deere and Sears. Many color schemes were available. The plus side is lots of used parts are readily available and these are good for taller operators, plus they have large snow hog tires. The down side is these are light duty and rust prone and lack resale value.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bargain, Buy it.

I have the same machine but a Noma 9/27". Also a Murray made - Craftsman 10/29", Dynamark 8/26", Noma 5/24". I think they all are great machines.

I don't think the augers bend easily, metal is as thick or thicker than the machines today, not light duty, it has some weight to it, not any more prone to rust than an Ariens, and I can sell them (if there's snow!).


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Two more questions. What color is the orange on that snow blower? Does it match anything commercially available? Finally, see the pic below. The auger looks small in the bucket to me. Is that the original auger?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have an orange, 2 black, and 2 different grays.

All mine have a 12" impeller, check "yours".


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes that is the original auger, And I meant the rakes can bend (at least on the ones I've seen around here. rusty bent tines and corroded rake shafts) That one is still in very good condition, must not have been used in a lot of salt. It's worth 100 and like I said a predator will have enough juice to power it if that engine is junk (although if the chassis is any indicator the motor is probably still good, find a used tank)


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Any thoughts on where I could get paint to match it off the shelf (pumpkin orange??)


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd find the fuel leak and use Super Glue or smear epoxy over the leak.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@evh,

Good buy at 100 imo.

Orange spray paint has many variables out there … That does look bright enough to be Pumpkin Orange.


----------



## drewwelch (May 11, 2020)

Thanks. Great testimonial.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> If it's all operational, I think it's worth a hundred. If the motor is bad these have adjustable engine mounts so just about anything will bolt up (like a $99 predator 212 if you don't mind pull start, not much more than a replacement fuel tank) The tank may just need a gasket or it could have freeze crack. The front ends are thin and cheaply made on these, the auger bend easily and the sheet metal is rust prone, but they perform adequately for cheap blowers. This model has been in production for many seasons and has been rebranded by nearly every consumer brand you can think of including John Deere and Sears. Many color schemes were available. The plus side is lots of used parts are readily available and these are good for taller operators, plus they have large snow hog tires. The down side is these are light duty and rust prone and lack resale value.


i have a yard King signature 9/29. I would say this is all very accurate. Not all the parts are available anymore- I had to make my own chute deflector (it came out really good the 2nd time using a linear actuator).
And the belt fitment is horrible (on mine). I changed the pulley and am running an alternative belt size.
I'd say it's worth $100.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes, definitely a Murray-built machine. I have one which I completely restored last year and I'm very happy with the results. I used it last winter and it blows snow quite far! Great machine and I've never bent any auger blade and about the sheet metal, it ain't worse than any other brand, they ALL rust sooner or later. The problem with them rusting is that manufacturers don't use any metal preparation, and no primer. They have to look good on the showroom floor but they (the manufacturers) couldn't care less once the machines are sold, sad but true. There were made in several color combinations depending under which brand they were sold (Yard-King, Murray, Noma, Montgomery Ward, Brute, etc)... Mine's a 2004 "Brute 10/29" yellow & black. To the original thread starter...: at $100. it is definitely a steal! 🔥 Go get it before the seller changes his mind!
Good luck!
Claude.😉


----------



## Mark1984 (Nov 12, 2021)

Quick question can anyone tell me what the metal bars attached to the side of that snowking is? I have the exact same snow blower and can't quite figure out what they are. I thought maybe replacement scrapper bars but didn't get why there would be 2.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mark1984 said:


> Quick question can anyone tell me what the metal bars attached to the side of that snowking is? I have the exact same snow blower and can't quite figure out what they are. I thought maybe replacement scrapper bars but didn't get why there would be 2.


the motor is worth 75 to a 100 bucks if its singlr shaft
iam not a fan of those blowers yard man mtd cub cadet
i pull the motor on freebies and sell the engine
some use them


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mark1984 said:


> what the metal bars attached to the side of that snowking is?


Drift cutters


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

As others have said Its a good deal at $100. You ask about paint colors, I was wondering if someone has posted about spray paint colors that are easily available for machines. I see Tractor Supply carries farm machinery paint. I went to my local Peavey (formally tractor supply), but nothing was in stock.

My local Carquest has automotive paint they can match, but it's close to $40 a can custom matched. I should call them and ask if they have cheaper paint that matches snowblowers OEM colors.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I had a Noma 9/27 similar to this. It worked great, BUT, it had a habit of throwing the drive chain [lower smaller chain in drive] once in a while. I never diagnosed the problem but when I leant it to a friend [non-mechanical type] he threw the chain every time he used it. Was probably something relatively simple but like I said I never really looked into it. Other than that I liked it, worked well, threw snow well, etc. Heavy beast of a blower though, my shoulders hurt after blowing heavy snow, turning it is not fun sometimes.
I like the orange better than the red color that I had, mine had the gray wheel hubs too, I always thought that looked pretty cool.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> Yes, definitely a Murray-built machine. I have one which I completely restored last year and I'm very happy with the results. I used it last winter and it blows snow quite far! Great machine and I've never bent any auger blade and about the sheet metal, it ain't worse than any other brand, they ALL rust sooner or later. The problem with them rusting is that manufacturers don't use any metal preparation, and no primer. They have to look good on the showroom floor but they (the manufacturers) couldn't care less once the machines are sold, sad but true. There were made in several color combinations depending under which brand they were sold (Yard-King, Murray, Noma, Montgomery Ward, Brute, etc)... Mine's a 2004 "Brute 10/29" yellow & black. To the original thread starter...: at $100. it is definitely a steal! 🔥 Go get it before the seller changes his mind!
> Good luck!
> Claude.😉
> View attachment 167365
> View attachment 167364


That is a NICE looking machine.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Mark1984 said:


> Quick question can anyone tell me what the metal bars attached to the side of that snowking is? I have the exact same snow blower and can't quite figure out what they are. I thought maybe replacement scrapper bars but didn't get why there would be 2.


I believe they are "snow drift knocker downer thingies". You extend them up and they knock down drifts.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

And they work great for deep snow that is deeper than the bucket height. It slices through the snow making a clean edge and hopefully less snow collapses in front and behind you as you past by. They use to stand up then someone had the idea to angle them forward. I like them and have had them but wouldn't buy them for my area as we don't get that deep snow often enough. Most snowblowers have square holes in the bucket to mount them as an accessory.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mark1984 said:


> Quick question can anyone tell me what the metal bars attached to the side of that snowking is?





evh said:


> I believe they are "snow drift knocker downer thingies". You extend them up and they knock down drifts.


And they can be useful for other things, too...


----------

